# Looking for my 1st Rifle



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi There,

I was wondering if anyone can give me some insight as to what I should look at for purchasing my first rifle. I would be mostly Deer hunting in Saskatchewan, Canada and possibly going for Elk at a later time. I have no problem owning more than 1 rifle but my wife might!

Here is what I am considering a Remington 700 Sprg. 30-06 (used), Remington 7600 30-06 or 308 - I like the pump action (new), or a Savage 300 win mag package (new). Let me know some thoughts

Gazoo in Saskatchewan


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, of the three options that you have listed, I would choose the 30-06. If you like the blot action best, or the pump fits yoiu better, go with what fits you best. The 30-06 is a great, easy to find ammo for, classic choice. I would be hard pressed to recoment something different for the first time hunting gun. Too often people think the the biggest baddest hunk of lead is the way to go, but that is not so. Great thinking on your part. If you found a 308 at a great price while looking, I would not hesitate to get that. The real world differance between the 30-06 and 308 is not worth getting hung up on. Good luck in your search.


----------



## DJ in OH (Oct 25, 2005)

Personally I would go with the Rem 700 30.06. It is all you need for either deer or elk and the bolt action is going to be the most accurate and dependable. The Savage 300 win mag will certainly do the job but has considerable recoil and is more than you need unless you plan on taking lots of 250 yard+ shots on elk. Even then a 30.06 with the right bullet will work very well.


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

hey thanks guys,

what would be a good price for a used 30-06 Remington 700. I could possibly get one here from a friend of my dad's with a bushnell 3-9 x 40 scope for $400.00. It is in good conditon and hasn't been fired for 15 years.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

My bit...don't try and replace practice and good shooting with a magic bullet. The .30-06 will do the job in terms of accuracy and stopping power. I have a feeling the short magnums are a fad, and really...why bother? They're great for a few specialty applications but beyond that, well, years of hunters and target shooters have managed to get by without the damn things.

.308, .30-06...they'll take down any animal you could want to hunt in North America, save the big bears and perhaps American buffalo. They're accurate. You can get bullets and casings for them easily. There's an enormous selection of rifles available for them.

Short mags...not so much. And they're expensive, which means you won't practice as much, no matter how much you think you could stomach the cost. That, and if the fad dies, you're gonna have a rifle that needs ammo that isn't all that popular or available, and that no one wants.


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for you input guys. I was able to purchase the used Remington 700 30-06sprg for a friend of my dads. It came with a Bushnell banner 3x-9x 40mm scope. I think I got a pretty good deal on it as well as I only paid $300.00 for it here in Canada.

Let me know if you think I got a deal.

Thanks


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

You can never go wrong with a good 30-06. This ctg. is almost 100 years old and still going as strong as ever. With a 150gr bullet you'll be good to go for deer size game and you can step up to a 165gr or 180gr(whichever shoots best in your rifle) and have all the gun that you'll need for Elk. Buy the '06 and don't look back because you'll have one of the best rifles you can get.

:beer:


----------



## Peakebrook (Mar 21, 2005)

The 308 can be used in a shorter action than the '06, which is a little better for pumps.

They will both work equally well on the animal end.

I just perfer the 308.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Congratulations on a great buy and a great choice!! You have a fine rifle, from a great manufacturer chambered in the classic North American hunting cartridge. It will not dissapoint you and will provide a lifetime of service with a bit of care and maintenance.

Now the fun begins!!

You indicated the rifle had not been shot in 15 years so I would suggest that you take it to a gunsmith or at least someone who is knowledgable about Remington bolt actions and have them "go through" the rifle amd scope, checking for proper safety and mechanical operation and give it a thorough cleaning and lube. As you indicated this is your 1st rifle, be sure to educate yourself and learn all you can about your rifle, cleaning and mechanical operation and such.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Buy a Remington 700 in .30-06, put a good scope on and and you won't be disapionted.


----------

